# Diesel Particulate filter full error Low Power Mode



## garyr (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello
Getting a reduced power signal on the dash.
Auto parts and sometimes on dash it says 
"Diesel Particulate Filter Full"
I purposefully drove around 70 miles in 5th gear at 23-2400 rpm and that did 
not help at all.(youtube recommendation)
HELP!!! How can I go about cleaning the DPF??
2 part Question: 
Does that Liqui Moly DPF cleaner work?
AND If so Can someone tell me the diameter (hole size)
of the exaust fluid injector hole in the dpf pipe??
Any help or thoughts on this very much appreciated in advance.
Gary


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The DPF doesn’t have an exhaust fluid injector hole. It is cleaned by extremely high Exhaust Gas Temp (EGT) generated by introduction of extra diesel into the exhaust stroke during the Regen process. 

Exhaust fluid (DEF) is injected into the Selective Catalytic Reduction system (SCR) which is located downstream from the DPF under the the center of the car.

Have you received the ‘countdown’ to reduced speed yet? What’s the year and mileage on your Cruze?


----------



## garyr (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry it is a 2014 with 63000 miles.
I can still drive it and at highway speeds just sluggish.
No countdown yet. I can fix it but I have to know what to do?
Ok so where is the dpf located? the dealer thought the long mid pipe with the 
injector on it was the dpf.
I am looking at the cruze exaust diagrams 
for this car and am lost??


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The DPF is connected to the exhaust side of the turbo and mounted between the radiator and front of the engine.

The SCR is under the car approx between driver and front passenger seat.

If your dealer doesn’t know the difference you may want to try a different dealer.

If continued driving and regens do not clear up the DPF, it may require a visit to the dealer for a “forced” regen. This requires connection to the computer so it’s not something you can accomplish on your own.

I’ve never had a forced regen but I’ve read here about others who’ve paid $200-300 for the procedure.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Better to buy Bi-Scan or a good code reader than to pay the dealer $200 to tell it to regen.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

x2 on the biscan and do your own manual regen.

but at this point you dont know if the dpf is full or not.

the sensors are telling the car that it is....thats all

the sensors could be faulty, regen or 'dpf cleaner' wont do a thing.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Is it when the ‘countdown’ has started that the dealer has to ‘reset’ the vehicle?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Out of curiosity, with Biscan, can the manual regen be done while the car is stationary, or does it have to be driving when that is performed (or can it be done while driving if you, say, have some place to go and that amount of time)?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Does the diesel have some sort of warning when you need to do a 2,000rpm drive to clear the DPF? In my 2012 Holden Cruze diesel there is a yellow light that comes on when you need to do a keep driving burn. In 73,000km mine has come on 3 times and I do 95% city driving, usually on a cold engine as I do lots of short trips.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The light is there in the cluster, but I don't think it does anything. 

They seemingly had to dumb it down significantly for the US, for obvious reasons. That said, diesel-drivers are generally a bit more savvy in regards to this, so I think it would have been a welcome inclusion.


----------



## garyr (Aug 11, 2019)

garyr said:


> Hello
> Getting a reduced power signal on the dash.
> Auto parts and sometimes on dash it says
> "Diesel Particulate Filter Full"
> ...


UPDATE...
I removed the DPF and soaked it overnite in a bleach and vinegar and soap 
solution. The next morning I rinsed it all out with 2 cycles of rinse water at the 
car wash. Rinsed enough to feel that is was all cleaned out.
Next I hooked up the rosebud for my torch and heated the entore housing as much 
as I could to dry it out.
Before and after breath tests revealed a major restriction before the cleaning and a very
minor restriction afterwards.
I reinstalled the particulate filter and the error light was still on in the vehicle. Drove it for about 
45 miles at high rpms and the car has more power but the light stayed on.
Went by the auto parts store and he pulled 2 codes P2464 diesel particulate filter restriction(low power mode) AND P20EE SCR efficiency below threshold (bank 1) ...My dash said to keep driving so I kept it running, picked up the wife and started to take a long drive.
Error DEF fluid light came on stating I had low quality fluid and I started getting the countdown message stating I had 98 miles until the car will only go 65mph. 
This is getting crazy>>>
Any ideas??


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

garyr said:


> UPDATE...
> I removed the DPF and soaked it overnite in a bleach and vinegar and soap
> solution. The next morning I rinsed it all out with 2 cycles of rinse water at the
> car wash. Rinsed enough to feel that is was all cleaned out.
> ...


So glad that the Australian Cruze has no DEF, The new FWD Commodore has a 2.0L diesel available with DEF, but I haven't heard of any problems with it. It is basically the same as your Buick with 3.6 V6, 2.0L turbo 4 or 2.0L TD.









2018 Holden Commodore Calais road test review - 2018 Holden Commodore Calais road test review


A small step for Opel represents a giant leap for its Australian cousin. CarReview - drive.com.au




www.themotorreport.com.au


----------



## jeffreyc (Jan 23, 2015)

I had the same issue with my diesel at 239,xxx miles. Was told all sensors were burnt out and the catalytic converter was plugged by my dealer! I ended up having a delete kit put on it. I got 30 more horsepower and am now getting 50+ mpg on my commute to work. Cost was $3000 from the dealer or $1875 for the delete kit. Dealer gave me approval since the DPF was on back order for 12+ weeks.


----------

